# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Installer librairie sur xCode 8

## der43e

Bonjour a tous, je dbut dans le dveloppement sur ios et je voudrait pouvoir ajouter une librairie (je m'intresse particulirement a ibxlsxwriter),

j'ai bien trouver un tutoriel mais cela me parait trs barbar comme methode d'installation...

https://kvurd.com/blog/building-libxlsxwriter-for-ios/

pouriez vous m'indiquer la bonne methode pourinstaller une API sur xcode s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Phago

A priori c'est la facon correcte de l'installer. 
Pour ton cas a a l'air brouillon mais la librairie  l'air d'tre un peu spciale surtout avec les flag  ajouter dans build settings.

Il me semble qu'avec un cliquer-glisser dans ton projet xcode et l'ajout des flags tu devrais pouvoir le faire fonctionner

----------

